# Blog8 Afghanistan



## tomahawk6 (31 Jul 2006)

Impressive article with pic's of the PPCLI BG in action.

http://www.beloblog.com/KGW_Blogs/afghanistan/


----------



## GAP (31 Jul 2006)

Excellent...more Canadians should see this


----------



## armyrules (31 Jul 2006)

Nice post glad to see some more footage from Afghanistan.


----------



## MikeM (31 Jul 2006)

Good to see a detailed account of the operations going on in Afghanistan right now, and just how real the fighting is.


----------



## sleeman (31 Jul 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Excellent...more Canadians should see this



I second that.  Real information is hard to come by.  Shame on the CBC for furthering their agenda on the back of the troops deployed in Afstan.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (31 Jul 2006)

"Shame on the CBC for furthering their agenda on the back of the troops deployed in Afstan."

What do you mean?


----------



## Devlin (31 Jul 2006)

Wow that is an excellent find. Some great pics....the pic of the C6 is just stellar. Good work guys


----------



## tomahawk6 (31 Jul 2006)

I liked these lines.



> The operations here in Afghanistan, as I have commented on so many times, began with the attacks
> on September 11, 2001. Yet, the operations of the past days that I was part of were led by Canadians. What has resulted is a bonding of US and Canadian forces never before seen. They are not just our neighbor to the north, they have proven themselves to be fighters and soldiers worthy of the highest honors that the US Army offers its own.
> 
> On our first morning of being attacked, I found myself holding back tears as I filmed Canadians fighting a fight that began on American soil. In interviews that followed, I discovered the depth of commitment that these soldiers held in their hearts, as they expressed their belief in purpose and shared their emotions, at times with tears. Two countries, each proud of their roots and history, unified across the border that distinguishes each of us.


----------



## Bobbyoreo (1 Aug 2006)

Nice to read what our boys are doing overseas!!!!


----------



## Old Guy (1 Aug 2006)

Good stuff.  For me the best line was: "What do you think of the infidels now!"

Jim


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Aug 2006)

Quagmire said:
			
		

> "Shame on the CBC for furthering their agenda on the back of the troops deployed in Afstan."
> 
> What do you mean?



I would say that Steve Cho has done some decent reporting for a Canadian Media type.


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Aug 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I would say that Steve Ch*a*o has done some decent reporting for a Canadian Media type.



I know Steve and had the opportunity to catch up on things with him for a bit in the Kabul airport when he came in to Kabul in January.  He's a good guy, very balanced reporter.  Just to be clear, Steve is the Asian Bureau Chief for CTV.

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Aug 2006)

I noticed a fired M72 on the ground.  Not to sound like a prick but I hope they smashed that thing up soon after.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Aug 2006)

;D  I'm sure that in the middle of a Fire Fight, it wasn't a concern.   I imagine it was picked up later.  Can't loose valuable training aids.   ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Aug 2006)

You know it wouldn't surprise me. lol


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Aug 2006)

Duey said:
			
		

> I know Steve and had the opportunity to catch up on things with him for a bit in the Kabul airport when he came in to Kabul in January.  He's a good guy, very balanced reporter.  Just to be clear, Steve is the Asian Bureau Chief for CTV.
> 
> Cheers,
> Duey



Thanks  :-[


----------

